# World Press Photo of the Year 2017



## Maximilian (Feb 13, 2017)

The winner is announced:
https://www.worldpressphoto.org/collection/photo/2017

The photographer Burhan Ozbilici takes the win with a shocking photo showing the murder of the Russian ambassador in Turkey.
The photo and it's award are already critizised and wildly discussed, but... once again it was shot with Canon gear. (EOS 5D Mark III).

I think, press photos are always controversial and I also have ambivalent feelings on this but others in the category winners and runner ups gallery are quite worth watching.


----------



## Click (Feb 13, 2017)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 14, 2017)

Hi Maximilian. 
Slightly off topic, but how can this be the shot of 2017 with 10 months of the year left to go? ??? 
I have never understood things like this, like the car of the year, awarded at the end of February, except photography makes even less sense as the cars are already designed, the news has yet to happen!
Thanks for sharing it anyway. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## Maximilian (Feb 14, 2017)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Maximilian.
> Slightly off topic, but how can this be the shot of 2017 with 10 months of the year left to go? ???
> I have never understood things like this, like the car of the year, awarded at the end of February, except photography makes even less sense as the cars are already designed, the news has yet to happen!
> Thanks for sharing it anyway.
> ...


Yes, you are right, Valvebounce. And it's irritating me, too. And I checked it twice before I gave this thread the title "2017".
Especially as the photos were all made in 2016 (the winner at December 19th).
I suppose if they called it the award for 2016 awarded in Feb. 2017 they think others might say "Oh, they're so yesterday!" ;-)


----------



## Valvebounce (Feb 14, 2017)

Hi Maximilian. 
Ok it seems I should have checked the dates, so really it is for a completed year and they should have the balls to just call it how it is! 

Cheers, Graham. 



Maximilian said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Maximilian.
> ...


----------

